# Tinfoil Barb lost a lot of weight



## JoeySacramento (Sep 15, 2016)

Hey folks so I am completely lost on this issue. I've been a hobbyist for probably 25 years. 

I have two tinfoil barbs. I know they can typically live a long time. They are now about 4 years old. They are in a 60 gallon tank 24hx48w. With two blood parrot fish, they all get along pretty much for the most part. 

1 of the barbs has lost a lot of weight. It's not sluggish and there are no other signs of distress that I can identify. 

I've checked the chart and there are a lot of possible diseases that cause the weight loss but the other fish are doing really well and as I said I can't identify any other issues with this barb. 

You know when you see a friend who has lost a ton of weight, so much that they don't look healthy. Even though they may be. That's what this fish looks like. Any advice?


----------



## Goldguru (Sep 5, 2016)

Perhaps "she" laid eggs?


----------



## Frosty Fisher (Jun 15, 2016)

Have you considered that maybe the fish somehow got parasites?


----------



## chenning (Oct 2, 2016)

I concur it sounds like parasites


----------

